# Big batch



## Morix (23/11/20)

Hello guys!

Im planning on making a big batch of juice but before i continue I'd just like some light on this topic.

Lets say for instance i make a 300ml batch at 3mg and then when its mixed( with a coffee frother ) i divide it up into 10x 30ml bottles. Would the flavor profiles and nicotine strength be the same throughout all 10 of the 30mls as it was in the original 300ml before splitting the juice?

Will each 30ml taste the same as the original 300ml that was mixed and have the same throat hit?

Also when mixing with a frother Should i wait until the bubbles settle/disappear before transferring to the 30ml bottles?

Side note: i dont froth the juice only gently stirring and not exposing the juice to alot a air bubbles.


Thanks in advance.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru (23/11/20)

Once you mix your recipe you should get a homogenous mixture that when you split would have the same taste and concentration and you don’t really have to wait for the foam to disappear.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Morix (23/11/20)

Grand Guru said:


> Once you mix your recipe you should get a homogenous mixture that when you split would have the same taste and concentration and you don’t really have to wait for the foam to disappear.


So its mix up and transfer over? No waiting period

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## X-Calibre786 (23/11/20)

I would think there may be slight variations in flavour as the bottles you open later will have steeped longer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Useful 1


----------



## Munro31 (23/11/20)

In big batches you must make very very very sure everything is mixed properly, it can very easily be that you get some with more nic or flavour than others because mixing was inconsistently done. Then as they steep the profiles will change as some will be steeping while others are being consumed. As long as it is mixed properly before splitting it wont be a issue. When I started mixing I made this mistake and vaped a massive amount of nic in my rebirth rta, I had to throw everything away as it is impossible to rectify after the fact.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Morix (23/11/20)

X-Calibre786 said:


> I would think there may be slight variations in flavour as the bottles you open later will have steeped longer.


Ah yes! True true.. A 30ml usually lasts me 3 to 4 days. But if i were to open up all of them at the same time and test, would they all be the same before the steeping began. I understand that while i am using bottle number one and when i get to bottle ten its going to be better in taste than one.

I just wanted to confirm that all ten would be equal when it comes to flavor and strength straight after the mix

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Morix (23/11/20)

Munro31 said:


> In big batches you must make very very very sure everything is mixed properly, it can very easily be that you get some with more nic or flavour than others because mixing was inconsistently done. Then as they steep the profiles will change as some will be steeping while others are being consumed. As long as it is mixed properly before splitting it wont be a issue. When I started mixing I made this mistake and vaped a massive amount of nic in my rebirth rta, I had to throw everything away as it is impossible to rectify after the fact.


Thanks... Ill make sure its properly mixed.. It will only be 300ml at maximum. If even. I just used 300ml as a example. I want to make a months supply in advance.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (23/11/20)

I mix anything between 500ml - 2Lt per flavour for myself and my wife and then decant it from the bigger bottle to the ones we use daily as necessary. As long as you store the bigger bottle somewhere dark and cool and shake it once a week or so you'll be fine.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Morix (23/11/20)

I


ivc_mixer said:


> I mix anything between 500ml - 2Lt per flavour for myself and my wife and then decant it from the bigger bottle to the ones we use daily as necessary. As long as you store the bigger bottle somewhere dark and cool and shake it once a week or so you'll be fine.


T wont be stored in a big bottle.. Im going to mix 300ml in a glass vase and ghen tranf5its directly to the 30mls. But thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (23/11/20)

When you decant your 2 liter bubblegum jive into a smaller cup does it taste different to when you dala it straight from the bottle?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## NecroticAngel (23/11/20)

Morix said:


> Ah yes! True true.. A 30ml usually lasts me 3 to 4 days. But if i were to open up all of them at the same time and test, would they all be the same before the steeping began. I understand that while i am using bottle number one and when i get to bottle ten its going to be better in taste than one.
> 
> I just wanted to confirm that all ten would be equal when it comes to flavor and strength straight after the mix


The straight after bit bothers me. I wouldn't. Leave it for 3 days then give it a moer of a shake before decanting. I could see it would be fairly equal if you shake the shit out of it as you mix it but why risk it on a month's supply? Give it just a few days would be my opinion but far more experienced mixers than myself answered above *shrug*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DougP (23/11/20)

Morix said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> Im planning on making a big batch of juice but before i continue I'd just like some light on this topic.
> 
> ...


Buy yourself a 500ml glass bottle and pour the mixture into that. 
Then decant into a 30ml bottle as needed.
That way you have one unified mixture. 


Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

